# KT:Lessons From the Wood-shop



## Clark Kent (Nov 16, 2007)

*Lessons From the Wood-shop
By Kenpo Gary - Fri, 16 Nov 2007 19:45:15 GMT
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

I said "wood-shop" not "wood-shed" I have learned plenty a lesson in the wood-shed as well.   What I have in mind are two slogans that hung on the walls of my high school word working class that I believe are applicable to the art of Kenpo Karate.

The first slogan is, "we learn by doing."   This is certainly true of TRACY SYSTEM KENPO with the hundreds of techniques and variations, the many forms and hours of sparring practice.  We learn by doing!

Non-Tracy schools could use the slogan, "we learn by analysis", (analysis paralysis I say) OR, "we learn by hypothesis." 

I remember can my own instructor's unwillingness to discuss concepts at any length.  He said, "stop discussing and hit the man."  


The other slogan in the high school wood-shop was, " measure twice, cut once."   

Tracy schools recognize that the measurements as to practical effectiveness of its system's techniques have long been accounted for, so there is no need to do further laborious measurements of the same. 

Non-Tracy schools regularly measure scrutinize, further analyze the measurements of their techniques.  At some point we must stop measuring and go to work, apply what we know works rather than constantly scrutinizing our plan.

Constipated moves (borrowed Ed Parker axiom) begin with indecision that arises from and rethinking most everything.  Speed and reaction time come from  motor memory acquired  by  volumes of practice.   Measure twice,  but not  three, four or forty four times!   

These are lessons that the Kenpoist can learn from the woodshop!


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeez, is everything this guy writes such blatant propaganda for the Tracy system?  Like no one else in the history of the martial arts ever used the concept of "learn by doing."

Hey, that's alright though, Tracy kenpo has the INFINITE ADVANTAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

WOW
Does he mean all of these that are Non-Tracy schools "learn by analysis", (analysis paralysis I say) OR, "we learn by hypothesis"

Dambe (Hausa Boxing) 
Nguni stick fighting 
Rough and Tumble 
Nuba fighting 
Evala wrestling 
Canarian wrestling 
Borneo Silat 
Bando 
Banshay 
Lethwei 
Naban 
Bokator 
Khmer Boxing 
Khmer Traditional Wrestling 
Bafaquan
Baguazhang
Bajiquan 
Bak Mei
Black Tiger Kung Fu 
Chaquan 
Chow Gar Southern Praying Mantis 
Choy Lay Fut
Ditangquan 
Dragon Kung Fu 
Eagle Claw 
Emeiquan 
Fanziquan 
Five Ancestors
Fujian White Crane
Gou Quan
Houquan 
Huaquan 
Hung Fut
Hung Gar 
Jow-Ga Kung Fu 
Lau Gar 
Leopard  
Liu Seong Kuntao 
Liuhe Bafa  
Long fist kung fu 
Luohan Quan
Mei Hua Quan 
Mian Quan 
My Jong Law Horn 
Nanquan 
Northern Praying Mantis
Pak Mei 
Paochui
Piguaquan 
Shaolin Nam Pai Chuan 
Shaolin Quan 
Shuai Jiao 
Shequan 
Southern Praying Mantis
Taijiquan) 
Tantui 
Tien Shan Pai
Tongbeiquan 
Wing Chun 
Wudangquan 
Xingyiquan 
Yau Kung Mun 
Yingzhaoquan 
Yiquan 
Zui Quan 
Do Pi Kung Fu 
Jing Quan Do 
Kuen-Do 
San Da 
San soo 
Buno 
Cinco Teros 
Dumog 
Eskrima (Kali) 
Espada y Daga 
Jendo 
Kali Sikaran 
Kombatan 
Pananjakman 
Pangamut 
Sikaran 
Suntukan 
Yawyan 
Further information: Dravidian martial arts 
Adithada 
Bothati 
But Marma Atti 
Gatka 
Inbuan Wrestling 
Kabaddi 
Kalarippayattu 
Kuttu Varisai 
Lathi 
Malla-yuddha/ Mallakrida 
Malyutham 
Mukna 
Niyuddha-kride 
Pehlwani
Sarit Sarak 
Shastar Vidiya (Gatka)
Silambam Nillaikalakki 
Thang-Ta 
Varma Kalai 
Vajra Mushti / Vajra Mukti 
Shanzo 
Kuntao 
Silat 
Sindo 
Aikido 
Battojutsu  
Bojutsu 
Bujinkan 
Daito-ryu aiki-jujutsu 
Genbukan 
Goshin Jujitsu 
Hakko Ryu 
Iaido
Jinenkan 
Jojutsu 
Judo 
Jujutsu (Jiujitsu, Jujitsu) 
Kendo  
Kenjutsu 
Kenpo 
Kenpo kai  
Kinomichi  
Kyokushin 
Kyudo  
Naginata-do 
Nakamura Ryu 
Nanbudo 
Ninjutsu  
Nippon Kempo
Puroresu 
Shindo Yoshin Ryu 
Shidokan 
Shinkendo 
Shintaido 
Shintai Do  
Shoot boxing  
Shooto  
Shorinji kempo 
Shotokan 
Shukokai 
Sumo  
Taido  
Taiho-Jitsu 
Taijutsu  
Tenshin Sh&#333;den Katori Shint&#333;-ry&#363;  
Toyama Ryu 
Yabusame  
Yagyu Shingan-ryu 
Goju-ryu 
Isshin-ryu 
Karate 
Okinawan kobudo 
Naha-te 
Ry&#363; Te 
Ryuei-ryu 
Shorin-ryu 
Kobayashi Shorin-ry&#363; 
Shorin-ry&#363; Shid&#333;-kan  
Shorin-ry&#363; Shorinkan 
Matsubayashi-ryu 
Tegumi  
Uechi Ry&#363; 
Gwon-gyokdo 
Haidong Gumdo 
Han Mu Do 
Hankido 
Hankumdo 
Hapkido 
Hoi Jeon Moo Sool  
Hup Kwon Do 
Hwa Rang Do 
Kuk Sool Won 
Kumdo 
Kunmudo 
Kyuki Do 
Seon-Kwan-Moo 
Shippalgi 
Soo Bahk Do 
Subak 
Ssireum  
Taekwondo  
Taekyon 
Tang Soo Do 
Tukong moosul 
WonHwaDo 
Yongmudo 
Ling Lom 
Silat 
Tomoi 
Mongolian wrestling 
Angampora 
China adi 
Krabi Krabong
Lerdrit 
Muay Boran  
Muay Thai 
Boabom 
Cuong Nhu 
Tu-Thân 
Viet Vo Dao
Qwan Ki Do (Quan Khi Dao) 
Vovinam 
Vo Dao Vietnam 
Amateur wrestling 
Archery 
Boxing (Western) 
Catch wrestling 
European dueling sword 
Fencing 
Historical fencing 
Jousting 
melee fighting 
Professional wrestling 
Bare-knuckle boxing 
Quarterstaff fighting 
Bartitsu 
Boxing (London Prize Ring rules and Marquess of Queensberry rules) 
Cornish wrestling 
Defendu (Close Quarters Combat System, Gutter Fighting, Fairbairn System) 
Jieishudan (self defence) 
Lancashire wrestling 
Spirit Combat (British Aiki-Jutsu derivative) 
Zhuan Shu Kuan (combination of Chinese, Korean, and Thai arts) 
Dirk Dance (Scottish knife dance) 
Scottish Backhold 
Hanmoodo 
Kas-pin 
Bâton français 
Gouren 
Kinomichi 
La canne 
Lutta corsa 
Savate 
Khridoli 
German Ju-Jutsu 
German school of swordsmanship 
Kampfringen 
Pankration (all force) 
Bata 
Bare-knuckle boxing 
Caestus 
Greco-Roman wrestling 
Italian school of swordsmanship 
Liu-bo 
Stav 
Poland
Combat 56 
Uhlan fighting 
Jogo do Pau 
Buza 
ROSS 
Russian All-Round Fighting (RAF) 
Sambo (Sombo, Cambo, Combo) 
Spetsnaz GRU hand-to-hand combat style (Popov's System) 
Systema 
Serbia
Real Aikido 
Svebor 
Svibor (Society of Serbian Knightly Fighting) 
Juego del Palo 
Zipota 
Glima (Viking wrestling) 
Schwingen 
Egypt
Egyptian stick fencing 
Koshti 
Abir 
Commando Krav Maga 
Kapap 
Krav Maga 
Sayokan 
Ya&#287;l&#305; güre&#351; (also known as oil wrestling) 
Kurash 
Kalenda 
American Karate System 
American Kenpo 
Collegiate wrestling 
Defendo (Combato, Underwood Systems) 
Danzan Ryu 
Hoshin Roshi Ryu 
Hurricane Combat Arts 
Inoue grappling 
Hybrid (or Mixed) martial arts 
Haak Lung Chuan-Fa 
Jailhouse rock (a.k.a. 52 Hand Blocks, Jailhouse Shuffle) 
Jeet Kune Do "Way of the Intercepting Fist" (Jeet Kuen Do, JKD, Jun Fan Gung Fu) 
Kajukenbo 
kickboxing 
Kokondo 
Marine Corps LINE Combat System 
Marine Corps Martial Arts Program 
Model Mugging (feminist self-defense, also known as "Impact") 
Neko-ryu 
Progressive Fighting System 
Red Warrior or Tushka-homa 
S.C.A.R.S. 
Shen Lung Kung Fu (&#31070;&#40845; &#21151;&#22827 - American (Chinese based) 5 Animal Style 
Shingitai Jujitsu 
Shootfighting 
Shoot wrestling 
To-Shin Do 
Tora Dojo 
Youn Wha Ryu 
Wen-Do (Women's Self-Defence) 
World War II combatives 
Zen Do Kai 
Kapu Kuialua 
Limalama 
Bolivia
Tinku 
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu 
Capoeira 
Kombato 
Luta Livre 
Maculele 
Vale tudo 
Vacón 

That is pretty amazing


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> WOW
> Does he mean all of these that are Non-Tracy schools



Wow, jousting?!  Cool, can I get a black belt in that?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Wow, jousting?! Cool, can I get a black belt in that?


 

Nah but you can get one in Cornish wrestling


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread was first opened over on Kenpotalk.  The Clark Kent unfortunately brought it over here and is spreading the love.

Please ignore this thread.  I'm doing my best to head off this kind of posting over at KT, it's nonsense and I don't know why this guy is doing this.

If you can't help yourself and you just HAVE to respond, please differentiate between the clod-pole who posts, and the lineage he trains in.  He is not prepresentative of the lineage.  Feel free to express your disagreement/outrage at the person, and not the lineage.  The lineage has nothing to do with it.

I say this as a practitioner of Tracy Kenpo myself.

thanks everyone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> This thread was first opened over on Kenpotalk. The Clark Kent unfortunately brought it over here and is spreading the love.
> 
> Please ignore this thread. I'm doing my best to head off this kind of posting over at KT, it's nonsense and I don't know why this guy is doing this.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I am not directing any of this at Tracy kempo, I rather like kempo in general it is just the ridiculusness of the statement by the poster.

You could just as easily say that Kaio-ken is the greatest martial art of all time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh I am not directing any of this at Tracy kempo, I rather like kempo in general it is just the ridiculusness of the statement by the poster.
> 
> You could just as easily say that Kaio-ken is the greatest martial art of all time.


 
I know. It's just that over on KT, it already started to turn into a "my lineage has a bigger d--- than yours!" kind of thing.  And often, when other kenpo guys jump in, it becomes a battle of lineages, rather than simply recognizing that one person is an idiot.  this "us vs. them" mentality that can be so prevalent in the kenpo world is so stupid.  We don't need that crap.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I know. It's just that over on KT, it already started to turn into a "my lineage has a bigger d--- than yours!" kind of thing. And often, when other kenpo guys jump in, it becomes a battle of lineages, rather than simply recognizing that one person is an idiot. this "us vs. them" mentality that can be so prevalent in the kenpo world is so stupid. We don't need that crap.


 
Agreed, but, unfortunately you can run into that in just about any MA


----------



## tellner (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't do Kenpo, so I don't have a horse in this particular race. 

But all I can say is "What an unadulterated, self-aggrandizing, pile of steaming crap."


----------

